# Snow Blue Ridge Ga



## WCHAZ (Dec 26, 2010)

Some snow pix from the Foot of the Cohutta WMA


----------



## cornpile (Dec 26, 2010)

Beautiful snowshot.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 26, 2010)

Beautiful shot!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Dec 27, 2010)

AWESOME!! I love those snowy mountain shots.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 27, 2010)

Beautiful shot.  Nothing like snow in the mountains.

Hoss


----------

